# TVR T350c correction - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Yet another detailing adventure of late by Beau Technique. A recent purchase in the guise of a TVR T350c which client wanted to eliminate as much swirls / scratches as possible in a 2 day detailing stint. Cue the car...














































Wheels cleaned with non acid cleaner, Dooka wheel mitt and ez detail brush...




























Rinsed then on to wheel arches. Pre soaked with Permanon hecta and agitated...



















Exhaust pre soaked and cleaned with Permanon omega and agitated...



















pH neutral snowfoam soak and various areas agitated with soft brush...




























Rinsed then washed 2 bucket method with Dooka soft wool wash pad and pH neutral shampoo...










Thorough rinse down...










Claybar treatment with Bilthambre which lifted quite a lot of bronze looking grime and little levels of tar...










Final rinse then dried...










Time for some defects...




























Whilst taping up and taking pictures I stumbled across some nice strike through areas ( These were taken care of very, very carefully )...





































Nice crack in the rear arch...










Cobination chosen was Farecla wool / 3M yellow / 3M blue pads with Scholl S17+ & Menzerna PO85rd. Time to get busy..










Quick check...










Nicely done...










Bit more action...



















And the sun even partially crept out for a direct sun shot...










Passenger rear quarter before...










Inspection...



















Much better.

At this point it was time to tuck the TVR away for the day but did take this shot of the roof which I found gave an almost futuristic vortex vibe...











On the second day it was time for levelling and tidying of the odd area. Car was then washed off to eradicate stray polishing dust. Geoff tackled all the little bits like sealing wheels ( Chemical guys wheel guard ) Polishing the exhaust tips ( Britemax ) Glass cleaning and sealing ( Permanon ) & trim dressing round window seals and door seals ( Valetpro ) Meanwhile I applied a very special LSP and was very pleased that the client offered this fine wax up for the task. Raceglaze black label. What a stunning carnauba wax. So easy to use both in application and removal. Time for some after pictures...


































































































Yet another great car to of had the honour of detailing.










Thanks once again for looking.

Scott.:thumb:

Thanks to Shinearama & Permanon UK.​


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Scott:thumb: been impressed with the Farecla wool as they actually last!!!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice work scott, how you find the wash pads :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I think I'd have ended up making love to that car :argie:

Shame that those previous strike-throughs were on the car, otherwise it would be 100% immaculate....I think it's only ended up 99.9%   . Brilliant work done though mate :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

That's what sets the good apart from the best...oral hygiene. :thumb:










Just kidding, great set of photos and terrific work.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work Scott:thumb: been impressed with the Farecla wool as they actually last!!!


Cheers. They certainly are good and its thanks to you and Rob @ Dooka ive tried, tested and bought some.:thumb:



dennis said:


> Very nice indeed


Thanks.



Daniel1991 said:


> Nice work scott, how you find the wash pads :thumb:


Poodles plums in a nutshell mate.



Kriminal said:


> I think I'd have ended up making love to that car :argie:
> 
> Shame that those previous strike-throughs were on the car, otherwise it would be 100% immaculate....I think it's only ended up 99.9%   . Brilliant work done though mate :thumb:


Cheers. Wouldnt go as far as 99.9% but it was a vast improvement in a whole thats for sure.



amiller said:


> That's what sets the good apart from the best...oral hygiene. :thumb:
> Just kidding, great set of photos and terrific work.


:lol: Wondered who would be first on board for the toothbrush jokes.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Super job & car


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

excellent - nice job on a nice looking car!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work there buddy....and another outing for Permanon....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, that is looking much better.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Scott.

Met a guy (Jon ?) whilst on a mobile job the other month who gave me some Permannon to sample, used it the other day on a top-up detail, have to say it's a no brainer when time is of the essence.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning work matey. How you liking the Permanon omega ?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

SWFC said:


> Super job & car


Thanks and I agree on the second comment also:thumb:



getthewheelsinl said:


> excellent - nice job on a nice looking car!!


Cheers.



Reflectology said:


> nice work there buddy....and another outing for Permanon....


Needed to be done Russ. The omega and hecta are working really well in the preparation cycle.



Dave KG said:


> Yup, that is looking much better.


Thanks Dave.



Gleammachine said:


> Nice work Scott.
> 
> Met a guy (Jon ?) whilst on a mobile job the other month who gave me some Permannon to sample, used it the other day on a top-up detail, have to say it's a no brainer when time is of the essence.


Cheers Rob. Quite a few are now turning to Permanon purely for its ease of use and the durability it gives for such simplistic application. I only used the cleaners on this job but did use car supershine on the Porsche carrera I posted up yesterday.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

chillly said:


> Stunning work matey. How you liking the Permanon omega ?


Brilliant. Both omega and hecta are great additions for deeper cleaning prep rior to detail.:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cracking work mate! :thumb:

one of my reg clients bought a T350c last month, hopefully getting dropped off with myself for a few days in the next month or so, can't wait to get my hands on it. 

Richard


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice lads. I love doing TVR's,fantastic flowing lines but the bonnet is huge!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Cracking work mate! :thumb:
> 
> one of my reg clients bought a T350c last month, hopefully getting dropped off with myself for a few days in the next month or so, can't wait to get my hands on it.
> 
> Richard


I realy like TVR's anyway so this was enjoyable. The paint is bliss to work with.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Very nice lads. I love doing TVR's,fantastic flowing lines but the bonnet is huge!


Cheers. Bonnet is more easier than a Z4 dude, trust me.:thumb:


----------



## perfect1978 (Jun 11, 2011)

top work scott


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there fella.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Cracking job mate , i love the sound of these motor's


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

perfect1978 said:


> top work scott





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there fella.





jcp said:


> Cracking job mate , i love the sound of these motor's


Cheers folks. Oh yes, certainly sound good when burbling away.:thumb:


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Scott,

You are obviously a professional at what you do and your results clearly show that.
Your clients must be very impressed.
Would you recommend an enthusiast detailer to invest in an electrical polishing machine like you use?


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Sound even better when going a nice wee drive down some twisty roads :driver: :thumb:


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work and a gorgeous car :thumb: Raceglaze looks pretty good from the photos


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

NissanPathfinder said:


> Scott,
> 
> You are obviously a professional at what you do and your results clearly show that.
> Your clients must be very impressed.
> Would you recommend an enthusiast detailer to invest in an electrical polishing machine like you use?


Thanks for the nice compliment, most appreciated. If you have never used a machine polisher then first step would be a daul action polisher ( DA ) kit. You can get good results from one in conjunction with the right pads and polishes and certainly a step up from by hand application. If you feel confident in using a DA then a rotary is the way forward though I would suggest getting a scrap panel and practicing on that.



jcp said:


> Sound even better when going a nice wee drive down some twisty roads :driver: :thumb:


:car:



Minus8 said:


> Nice work and a gorgeous car :thumb: Raceglaze looks pretty good from the photos


Cheers. Yes, nice lsp but as with many higher carnauba content waxes. This did out gas slightly. Nothing that cant be sorted with a second buff off but still a bit annoying.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work mate


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

gb270 said:


> nice work mate


Cheers buddy.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Scott!

She's a beauty, outstanding work!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

My fav TVR for sure, stunning work on that:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome work, Scott! :thumb: My best friend had two of these cars... what a machine!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

veb said:


> My fav TVR for sure, stunning work on that:thumb:


Cheers.



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Awesome work, Scott! :thumb: My best friend had two of these cars... what a machine!


Thanks Jesse. Think all the TVR range are awesome tbh. Crude yet stunning and of course brutal.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent as always matey


----------

